# 10



## sawtooth (Nov 15, 2015)

This morning was perfect. Cold, but not bitter cold. I was just fine in a couple layers of wool. I got in my stand way too early. The sun was still an hour away from busting the horizon. I like to use this time to just sit there in the quiet and pray and be thankful for a little while. The sky was brilliant, but the moon had already set. 
 I call this stand "the backbreaker" because when I first put it up it was very uncomfortable. very. It's been fixed, and now I could spend all day in it. And if I can get off work on wednesday, I plan to do just that. Anyway- as it was getting gray light I heard a noise coming towards me and then past me. Then it came back but I couldn't see at all what it was. But by the sound I could tell that a doe was getting chased around a little bit. They finally ran away and I didn't see them again. A few minutes later when I could see  little better I heard another one coming toward me on the same trail. It looked like a doe but I looked through my Nikons to be sure that it had no horns up there. Yep, a doe. Fingers on the string now just waiting for this thing to break inside my comfortable range. I let go the instant she quartered away from me and my arrow looked really good. That was confirmed when she tried to leave and her front legs would not cooperate. She dropped maybe fifty yards away and didn't make another sound. I sat back down and said a quick prayer of thanks cause It just doesn't get any better. If you look in the picture you can see the white rump- that's where she ended up. 
Big Jim Buffalo longbow 
homemade cedar from Wapiti
Wensel Woodsman 125gr.


----------



## mudcreek (Nov 15, 2015)

Just keep on! You fixing to have to squirrel hunt.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 15, 2015)

The quest is almost complete! 1 more to go...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 15, 2015)

congrats


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 15, 2015)

Good going Dendy.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 15, 2015)

Knew it wouldn't be long, Good Job.


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice job Dendy.  We are all in awe...  You the man.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats D Man! I was making coffee this morning when I got a text saying she ran off on her chin. One more brother.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 15, 2015)

Good deal. Congrats!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 15, 2015)

Good job Brother. Stay on`m. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 15, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 15, 2015)

Congratulations on a fine morning in the woods and a successful hunt.


----------



## Poynor (Nov 15, 2015)

Way to go man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice DOE!  Congrats again, and again, and again.


----------



## JBranch (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats again. What an awesome season you are having!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow! What a year you're having, congrats on a nice doe! Only one more to go!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 16, 2015)

Good deal Dendy


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 16, 2015)

Incredible. To say I'm impressed is an understatement. I'm not sure I could put together a season like you've had with a rifle. Congrats my friend.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats Dendy and well done...again!!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 16, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Nov 18, 2015)

That's a fine looking shot! Way to go!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 19, 2015)

Congratulations, Dendy! What a season you've had!


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats Dendy!!  You, RC & Martin definitely set the bar for us to achieve. Great Job.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 22, 2015)

congrats! sounds like a perfect hunt.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice job D! Hope you get #12 this year. Truly a legendary last two seasons for you and that bow.


----------

